# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Sketch Simplification, Computer Vision and Pattern Analysis Ishikawa Lab, Waseda University, Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Computer Vision and Pattern Analysis Ishikawa Lab

"Sketch Simplification"

by Edgar Simo-Serra, Satoshi Iizuka, Kazuma Sasaki, Hiroshi Ishikawa

----------


## Airicist

Deep learning program simplifies your drawings

Published on Nov 19, 2016

----------

